

IPhone Sudoku Grab - codeodor
http://sudokugrab.blogspot.com/2009/07/how-does-it-all-work.html

======
wmeredith
Excellent article. Being a self-taught CSS/HTML/Jquery front-end developer
(and SEM Acct. Manager by Day) the nuts and bolts of image recognition were
black magic to me. This was a fantastic read.

------
randrews
When you think about it, this is actually totally useless. It is much easier
to just generate a puzzle on the fly and not require the user to have a paper
copy of it.

But I bought it anyway, because the point isn't to solve Sudoku puzzles, it's
to show off how nifty this program is. Which is easily worth a buck.

~~~
Flankk
An app like this could solve the puzzle in your newspaper faster than you
could transcribe it. I would love to see more OCR apps which are even more
useful. Where's the app to scan a barcode or ISBN of a book and have it
populate with the information from Amazon and a link to download the e-book?

~~~
mattp
Agreed, in theory, but Amazon changed the TOS of their API to limit/disallow
third-party access to its data from mobile devices:

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/07/amazon-killing-
mobile-a...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/07/amazon-killing-mobile-apps-
that-use-its-data/)

